# Nissan Juke-R Hits The Track At Silverstone [Video]



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan's Juke-R might just be one of the greatest project cars in all of automotive history, and the monster has finally hit the track at Silverstone with a video to prove it. The GTR-powered crossover did some laps out in England for journalists and it proves that the Juke-R is a formidable piece of machinery.

Despite the rain in the footage, it's perfectly clear that the Juke-R can hold its own and the project can be deemed as successful. The crossover's completely capable of accelerating, braking, turning and performing the duties of any track car with ease. And while most people are still anti-Juke based on its styling, there's no denying you wouldn't think twice about owning this Juke-R.

Check out the video below:

More: *Nissan Juke-R Hits The Track At Silverstone [Video]* on Autoguide.com


----------



## Topol (Dec 9, 2011)

Amazing... just amazing!


----------

